# jeszcze jeden patchpack : 2.6.8.1-vivid10 (update8)

## _troll_

Witam!

Od zrobienia z fallowem poprzedniej wersji 2.6.8.1 troche czasu minelo. Fallow bawi sie obecnie rc'kami z 2.6.9, a ja wole troche stabilniejsze (w odniesieniu do 2.6.8.x jednak 'stabilne' to zart....  :Wink:  ).

Patchpack budowany jest w oparciu o: patche -ck8, jajeczko z PLD, gentoo-dev-sources, love-sources, lkml, forum gentoo. Wiekszosc stanowia fixy - dodatkowych ficzerow niewiele (raczej te, ktore sa uznane za bycie 'bardziej bezpiecznymi'). Jajeczko przygotowywalem na moje dwie maszynki x86 (maly serwerek/router i desktop) oraz ppc (desktop). Wydaje sie dzialac stabilnie wszystko w tej chwili.

Do najwazniejszych patchy naleza:

- grsec 2.0.1

- iptables 20040629

- patchpack ck8

- fbsplash (zrobilem downgrade najnowszej wersji dostepnej dla 2.6.9-rc1)

- lirc (ten wydaje sie dzialac u mnie w koncu  :Very Happy:  )

- spora liczba patchy dla ppc

Na chwile obecna za scheduler robi staircase 8.3 (co z reszta widac ponizej  :Smile:  ).

Lista patchy:

```
from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase8.3

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.6.diff

sched-adjust-p4gain

mapped_watermark4.diff

defaultcfq.diff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

akpm-latency-fix1.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

cdaudio_leakfix.patch

ioport-latency-fix-2.6.8.1.patch

write-barriers.patch

cfq2-17092004.patch

cbq-fixes.diff

2.6.0-ksyms-add.patch

2.6.0-t4-PPC-ENODEV.patch

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-VLSI-ix86-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t9-acpi_osl-lkml.patch

2.6.1-all-in-1.patch

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch

2.6.5-i386-cmpxchg.patch

2.6.6-serial-fifo-lkml.patch

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

kernel-grsec.patch

lirc-2.6.5-20040404

lirc_i2c.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch

linux-fbcon-margins.patch

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

2.6.7-ppc-asm-defs.patch

2.6.7-ppc-cciss-div.patch

2.6.7-ppc-ipr-div.patch

Npatch-2.6.8-mh1.patch

kernel-cdrecord.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff.bz2

ibook_g4_7447a.diff

radeon_g4.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.0-fb.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.0-sysctl_h-compat.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-strict-ansi-fix.patch

2.6.7-pom-ng-20040629.patch

2.6.6-ipt_account.patch

2.6.7-ipt_layer7.patch

linux-2.6-netfilter-syms.patch

linux-2.6-ppc-ksyms.patch

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

supermount-ng205.diff

ppc_lkml.patch

1125-proc_pid_cmdline-race-fix.patch

1310_k8_cardbus_io.patch

2310_fix-floppy-v2.patch

2315_fix-genesys-usb.patch

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch

name.patch
```

Link do ebuild'a : http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Mam nadzieje, ze sie komus przyda.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Prompty

zakasuje rekawy i biore sie za kompilacje ( thx ! ) 

nie bedzie problemu z bootsplashem ( pytam bo sie przyzwyczailem )  ? ;]

----------

## Prompty

uch dlaczego plik sie nazywa "vivid-sources.tar.bz2.tar"

dobra poradze sobie tak myle ... moze fox znowu sie myli

----------

## _troll_

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> nie bedzie problemu z bootsplashem ( pytam bo sie przyzwyczailem )  ? ;]

 

heh - SOA#1 - i u mnie dziala!  :Wink: 

patch jest przerobionym z 2.6.9-rc2 - portowalem ostatnia wersje, bo ma jakies fixy dodatkowe.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.txt

pod powyzszym adresem jest krotkie info od spock'a jak szybko zainstalowac fbsplasha.

PS. Za kilka minut bedzie nowa wersja - ma znaczenie tylko dla userow ppc - cala reszta nie zauwazy roznicy.

..:: UPDATE ::..

przez chwile na www u mnie mogly byc niespojnosci... nowy patchpack oraz ebuild z wygenerowanym digestem juz sa

Ci ktorzy do tej pory pobrali i testuja: nowa wersja zawiera fix dla ppc; jesli uzywasz x86 albo nie wiesz co to ppc - nie jest Ci to potrzebne  :Wink: 

.. kuniec apdejta ..

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

fajnie ze zrobiles ten patchset... patchlista brzmi b.zachecajaco imho  :Smile: 

no i stabilniej , bo nasz ostatni byl na mm4. 

chcialem updejtnac tu staircase stosujac kilka latek z wersji dla rc2 i mm , ale wszystkie proby zakonczyli sie zlym dzialeniem scheda - moja wiedza jest za mala i za duzo roznic jest miedzy 269rc2 i mm a 2681  :Sad: . trzeba czekac na Con`a  :Very Happy: .

ja w tej chwili dalej testuje  269rc i mm`ami  ale tu ze stabilnoscia jest b.roznie.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jeszcze jeden maly updejcik do vivida 2  jesli ktos ma chec ..

updejt alsy,agpgart,libata,ntfs i fixy na gcc 3.5.x

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/2.6.8.1-vivid2/

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 1g_lowmem1_i386.diff
> ```
> ...

 

Z tym bym uwazal... sypie sie z vmware (i z innymi tez - mimo, ze mam tylko 256 ramu, to jajo z ta opcja sypalo mi sie  :Neutral:  )

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 1g_lowmem1_i386.diff
> ```
> ...

 

zgadza sie - zreszta jest to dokladnie napisane w helpie do tej opcji (w tym 'glosno' jest tam powiedziane ze vmware sie sypie).

ale do tego wystarczy nie wlaczac  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> zgadza sie - zreszta jest to dokladnie napisane w helpie do tej opcji (w tym 'glosno' jest tam powiedziane ze vmware sie sypie).
> 
> ale do tego wystarczy nie wlaczac 

 

No racja  :Smile:  Hm... -ck8 chyba to ma .... uf... wylaczone  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Witam, 

Mam problem z gensplashem. Otóż po wkompilowaniu go w jajko zrobiniu to co było napisane w tym linuku co podał @_Troll_  nie działa mi gensplash. Żaden błąd się nie wywala, dosłownie nic sie nie dzieje, nie bierze tych linijek co podałem w grub.conf pod uwage. Co jest nie tak ?

Część .config z kernela:

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

Co moge mieć źle ?

Ps. Używa ktoś z wam tego fbsplash'a ?

----------

## fallow

ja mam ten fragment tak : 

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

```

jesli robiles wszystko zgodnie z how-to Spock`a i boot-params takze sa ok to nie powinno byc problemu , jesli wczesniej uzywales bootsplasha, to tutaj w bootparams nalezy podac takze nazwe thema ...

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

Owszem, używa.

Na moje oko nie masz żadnego framebuffera wkompilowanego - polecam vesa-tng jesli chcesz miec lepsze odswiezanie - ja pracuję na standardowym sterowniku - vesa.

Mój konfig jest taki.

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

----------

## Woocash

Okazało się że nie mam framebuffera i nie dodałem splash'a do boot level. Dzięki !

----------

## _troll_

Witam!

Nie wiem jak pozostali, ktorzy skusili sie na testy, ale ja niestety odczulem tego staircase'a 8.3 . Przygotowalem nowego vivida (-r2) zawierajacego staircase'a 8.2 i roznice - w moim odczuciu - widoczne sa golym okiem...

Nowa wersja vivid'a niesie ze soba takze drobna zmiane. Po rozmowie z fallowem doszlismy do wniosku, ze niektore patche (lub ich grupy), ktorych stabilnosc jest watpliwa (mniej lub bardziej) nie beda wchodzily do podstawowego patchpack'a. Niestety czesc z nich jest dosc popularna (lub zwyczajnie - niektorzy chca sobie potestowac), stad od tej wersji vivid'a tego typu patche (badz grupy) wchodza z wlasnymi flagami USE. Na poczatek patchpack zawiera dwie takie flagi:

reiser - USE="reiser" spowoduje nalozenie dodatkowego patcha z obsluga reiserfs v4 (pochodza z -ck7)

experimental - USE="experimental" dodaje patche, ktore przygotowal fallow (info kilka postow wyzej) [glownie fix'y dla gcc 3.5 oraz update'y dla alsy, ntfs'a i takie tam  :Wink:  ]

Wybor zadnej / jednej / obu flag pozostawiamy Wam!

Standardowo - lista patchy:

(wersja standard)

```
from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase8.0

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.5.diff

sched-adjust-p4gain

mapped_watermark4.diff

defaultcfq.diff

config_hz.diff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

akpm-latency-fix1.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

cdaudio_leakfix.patch

ioport-latency-fix-2.6.8.1.patch

write-barriers.patch

cfq2-17092004.patch

cbq-fixes.diff

2.6.0-ksyms-add.patch

2.6.0-t4-PPC-ENODEV.patch

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-VLSI-ix86-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t9-acpi_osl-lkml.patch

2.6.1-all-in-1.patch

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch

2.6.5-i386-cmpxchg.patch

2.6.6-serial-fifo-lkml.patch

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

kernel-grsec.patch

lirc-2.6.5-20040404

lirc_i2c.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch

linux-fbcon-margins.patch

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

2.6.7-ppc-asm-defs.patch

2.6.7-ppc-cciss-div.patch

2.6.7-ppc-ipr-div.patch

Npatch-2.6.8-mh1.patch

kernel-cdrecord.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff.bz2

ibook_g4_7447a.diff

radeon_g4.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.0-fb.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.0-sysctl_h-compat.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-strict-ansi-fix.patch

2.6.7-pom-ng-20040629.patch

2.6.6-ipt_account.patch

2.6.7-ipt_layer7.patch

linux-2.6-netfilter-syms.patch

linux-2.6-ppc-ksyms.patch

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

supermount-ng205.diff

ppc_lkml.patch

1125-proc_pid_cmdline-race-fix.patch

1310_k8_cardbus_io.patch

2310_fix-floppy-v2.patch

2315_fix-genesys-usb.patch

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch
```

(USE="reiser")

```
2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff

change_reiser4_config.diff
```

(USE="experimental")

```
bk-agpgart.patch

bk-alsa.patch

bk-libata.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

gcc-34-and-broken-inlining.patch

gcc35-alps_tdlb7.c.patch

gcc35-always-inline.patch

gcc35-auerswald.c.patch

gcc35-dabusb.c.patch

gcc35-ds.c.patch

gcc35-fixmap.h.patch

gcc35-mtrr.h.patch

gcc35-sonypi.patch

gcc35-sp887x.c.patch

gcc35-tda1004x.c.patch

gcc35-transport.h.patch

gcc35-ufs_fs.h.patch

gcc35-videodev.c.patch

gcc35-wavefront_fx.c.patch
```

Chyba tyle  :Smile:  Mam nadzieje, ze nie zniechecilismy nikogo z powodu poprzedniej wersji ze staircase'em 8.3 ... Update - prawie natychmiastowy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Woocash

Ja mam takie pytanie, co robi ten patch do ntfs'a ?

----------

## galimedes

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Ja mam takie pytanie, co robi ten patch do ntfs'a ?

 

Poczytaj tu wydaje się ciekawy   :Wink: 

----------

## galimedes

Fajne pachte jenak któryś źle się nakłada 

```
  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_sctp.o

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_sctp.c: In function `match_packet':

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_sctp.c:47: warning: unused variable `i'

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.o

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c: In function `__dsthash_find':

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:120: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c: In function `__dsthash_free':

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:168: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c: In function `htable_selective_cleanup':

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:256: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:256: error: structure has no member named `l'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:256: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:264: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:264: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:264: error: structure has no member named `l'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c: In function `dstlimit_match':

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:434: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:434: error: structure has no member named `l'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:434: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:443: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:443: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:443: error: structure has no member named `l'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:456: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:456: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:456: error: structure has no member named `l'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:467: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:467: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:467: error: structure has no member named `l'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:471: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:471: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:471: error: structure has no member named `l'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c: In function `dl_seq_start':

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:580: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:580: error: structure has no member named `locked_by'

net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.c:580: error: structure has no member named `l'

make[3]: *** [net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_dstlimit.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** [net/ipv4/netfilter] Błąd 2

make[1]: *** [net/ipv4] Błąd 2

make: *** [net] Błąd 2

```

narazie tylko to znalazłem  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Mila wiadomosc - rel up  :Smile: 

hmmm... kernelem sie bawimy, ale przez to uptime'a nabic sie nie da. w nowej wersji - fallow wyrzucil bk-libata zamiast tego wprowadzajac najnowszy patchset Alana Cox'a. Panu Alanowi wierzymy do tego stopnia, ze postanowilismy wprowadzic jego poprawki, az do base'a.

Tym samym - brak w tej chwili USE="experimental" z poprzedniego wydania. Patche dodane przez fallow'a uwazamy, albo za dobre, albo za niegrozne i calosc dodajemy do base'a. Jesli ktos wie czemu nie powinnismy tego robic - prosze dajcie znac!

Oprocz tego - poprawilem ebuild tak, by uwzglednial dwa patche znajdujace sie w archiwum, dzieki ktorym staircase 8.0 idzie w gore do 8.2 (zagubily sie w boju  :Wink:  ).

ebuild dostepny pod adresem: http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Tradycyjna lista patchy:

(wersja standard)

```
config_hz.diff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

akpm-latency-fix1.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

cdaudio_leakfix.patch

ioport-latency-fix-2.6.8.1.patch

write-barriers.patch

cfq2-17092004.patch

cbq-fixes.diff

2.6.0-ksyms-add.patch

2.6.0-t4-PPC-ENODEV.patch

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-VLSI-ix86-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t9-acpi_osl-lkml.patch

2.6.1-all-in-1.patch

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch

2.6.5-i386-cmpxchg.patch

2.6.6-serial-fifo-lkml.patch

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

kernel-grsec.patch

lirc-2.6.5-20040404

lirc_i2c.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch

linux-fbcon-margins.patch

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

2.6.7-ppc-asm-defs.patch

2.6.7-ppc-cciss-div.patch

2.6.7-ppc-ipr-div.patch

Npatch-2.6.8-mh1.patch

kernel-cdrecord.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff.bz2

ibook_g4_7447a.diff

radeon_g4.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.0-fb.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.0-sysctl_h-compat.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-strict-ansi-fix.patch

2.6.7-pom-ng-20040629.patch

2.6.6-ipt_account.patch

2.6.7-ipt_layer7.patch

linux-2.6-netfilter-syms.patch

linux-2.6-ppc-ksyms.patch

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

supermount-ng205.diff

ppc_lkml.patch

1125-proc_pid_cmdline-race-fix.patch

1310_k8_cardbus_io.patch

2310_fix-floppy-v2.patch

2315_fix-genesys-usb.patch

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch

2681vv3_upd1.diff.bz2 ***

name.patch
```

*** (2681vv3_upd1.diff.bz2 - patchpack fallowa)

```
bk-agpgart.patch 

bk-alsa.patch 

bk-ntfs.patch 

gcc35-alps_tdlb7.c.patch 

gcc35-always-inline.patch 

gcc35-auerswald.c.patch 

gcc35-dabusb.c.patch 

gcc35-ds.c.patch 

gcc35-fixmap.h.patch 

gcc35-mtrr.h.patch 

gcc35-sonypi.patch 

gcc35-sp887x.c.patch 

gcc35-tda1004x.c.patch 

gcc35-transport.h.patch 

gcc35-ufs_fs.h.patch 

gcc35-videodev.c.patch 

gcc35-wavefront_fx.c.patcha

cdrom-event-notification-fixes.patch

sound-control-build-fix.patch
```

W powyzszym znajduje sie takze patchset przygotowany przez Alana Coxa

```
--start of Alan Cox patchset--

* Fix crash on boot or nonworking keyboard driver(Alan Cox)

with E750x based systems in SMP

* Fix timing violation in i8042 driver code(Alan Cox)

* Allow 3% slack for root in strict overcommit(Alan Cox)

* Add support for 16byte (GPRS) pcmcia serial cards(Alan Cox)

* Reformat buslogic ready for real fixing(indent)

* Support VLAN on 3c59x/3c90x hardware(Stefan de Konkink)

* Serial ATA reporting of ATA errors for real diagnostics(Alan Cox)

+ Fix IDE locking, /proc races and other uglies(Alan Cox)

+ Initial IT8212 IDE driver(Alan Cox)

+ IDE hotplug (controller level)(Alan Cox)

+ Fix IDE disk crash on bad geometry(Alan Cox)

+ Fix mishandling of pure LBA devices(Alan Cox)

+ Fix problems with non-decoded slaves(Alan Cox)

--end of Alan Cox patchset--
```

(USE="reiser")

```
2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff

change_reiser4_config.diff
```

Do poprawek pozostal netfilter (malych) i mysle nad suspend... (niestety tylko x86  :Sad:  ale dobre i to na razie).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Fajne pachte jenak któryś źle się nakłada 
> 
> narazie tylko to znalazłem 

 

nie no - nakladaja sie dobrze, to sa bledy kompilacji  :Wink: 

udalo mi sie powtorzyc blad. postaram sie wieczorem go naprawic - na raize pozostaje wylaczenie dstlimit  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *galimedes wrote:*   Fajne pachte jenak któryś źle się nakłada 
> 
> narazie tylko to znalazłem  
> 
> nie no - nakladaja sie dobrze, to sa bledy kompilacji 
> ...

 

Wiem ale i tak jestem porządnie zadowolony z waszej pracy oby tak dalej jest dobrze a będzie lepiej   :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

No ja też się ciesze, ale nie aż tak radośnie  :Sad: 

w ciągu 1,5 godziny zdążył mi sie zawiesić kompa 3 razy !   :Mad: 

Mam nadzieję(Nadzieja matką głupich), żę w vivid3 będzie lepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> No ja też się ciesze, ale nie aż tak radośnie 
> 
> w ciągu 1,5 godziny zdążył mi sie zawiesić kompa 3 razy !  
> 
> Mam nadzieję(Nadzieja matką głupich), żę w vivid3 będzie lepiej 

 

Moge to potwierdzic. Na problemowy wyglada wlasnie staircase 8.3 - vivid3 zawiera 8.0 (przez pomylke), a vivid4 8.2 - prosze przetestuj ktorys z tych (najlepiej najnowszy  :Wink:  ). Problemu juz nie zauwazam *

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

*) co zabawne problem objawial sie przy nie renice'owanych Xsach po puszczeniu emerge'a.... obecnie nie widze problemow. daj znac, jesli wymiana staircase'a u Ciebie nie pomoze.

----------

## fallow

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wiem ale i tak jestem porządnie zadowolony z waszej pracy oby tak dalej jest dobrze a będzie lepiej  

 

milo to slyszec  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

no ja takze potwiedze ze na staircase 8.3 ++ mialem problemy, szczegolnie w wersjach dla mm , ale w zwyklych takze slyszalem kilka opinii wlasnie o zlym radzeniu sobie przy duzym obciazeniu badz zawieszaniu systemu.

na 8.0 byla na bank ok , na 8.2 tez nie powinno byc problemow i nie pamietam zeby ktos zgladzal jakies jego wady, na 8.1 bylo troche fixow

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

wszyscy, ktorzy pobrali vivid-sources-r3 przed przeczytaniem tego posta:

jeden patch nie dostal rel up'a. do wyboru reczny fix (szybko, latwo i prosto), albo zaciagniecie ponowne (malo wydajne)

co nalezy zrobic?

1) wejsc do katalogu ze zrodlami (cd /usr/src/linux zapewne)

2) wyedytwac plik Makefile (vim, nano, whatever)

3) od razu widac bedzie wpis -vivid3 (powoduje umieszczenie modulow w blednym katalogu) podmienic nalezy na -vivid4

blad dotyczy tylko wersji vivid4 (czyli -r3), a na serwerze jest juz poprawiona werjsa...

z gory wsyzstkich przepraszam za problemy - to sa drobizny, ale upierdliwe  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

 *fallow wrote:*   

> no ja takze potwiedze ze na staircase 8.3 ++ mialem problemy, szczegolnie w wersjach dla mm , ale w zwyklych takze slyszalem kilka opinii wlasnie o zlym radzeniu sobie przy duzym obciazeniu badz zawieszaniu systemu.
> 
> na 8.0 byla na bank ok , na 8.2 tez nie powinno byc problemow i nie pamietam zeby ktos zgladzal jakies jego wady, na 8.1 bylo troche fixow
> 
> pozdro 

 

U mnie nie widziałem znacznych różnic względem gentoo-dev więc uznaje za stabileną na mój sprzęt ale zaraz zobacze nową wersje   :Smile: 

__EDIT__

Niezgadza się suma kontrolna poprawna wartośc to 

```
MD5 ff7762f522e1b97ae437ab055fbca873 vivid4.tar.bz2 385399
```

----------

## sir_skiner

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> wszyscy, ktorzy pobrali vivid-sources-r3 przed przeczytaniem tego posta:
> 
> jeden patch nie dostal rel up'a. do wyboru reczny fix (szybko, latwo i prosto), albo zaciagniecie ponowne (malo wydajne)
> 
> co nalezy zrobic?
> ...

 

ale tam jest .1-vivid3

ma byc .1-vivid4 czy -vivid4?  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

 * wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale tam jest .1-vivid3 
> 
> ma byc .1-vivid4 czy -vivid4?
> ...

 

```

.1-vivid4 

```

w aktualnej wersji na serverze trolla jest juz poprawione. sorry 

 :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## sir_skiner

dobrze strzelilem  :Laughing: 

----------

## _troll_

Rzeczywiscie byla neizgodnosc, ale doslownie przez chwile.... dziwne...

czy moglbys sciagnac teraz i sprawdzic? powinno byc ok...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Rzeczywiscie byla neizgodnosc, ale doslownie przez chwile.... dziwne...
> 
> czy moglbys sciagnac teraz i sprawdzic? powinno byc ok...
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Tak teraz jest ok   :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

vivid5 jest bliski testow. jesli dobrze pojdzie bedzie dostepny jeszcze dzis

w miedzyczasie - powazne pytanie: milu_m zglosil problemy z vfatem - nie moze zamountowac partycji, ani automatycznie (via /etc/fstab), ani z palca...

Czy ktos jeszcze spotkal sie z tym problemem?? fallow korzysta z vfata i nie ma problemow.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

W sprawie problemow z vfat : byl to blad konfiguracji (ufff  :Wink:  ).

A tymczasem przyszla pora na vivid5  :Very Happy:  Bylby troche wczesniej, ale w gentoo-dev-sources pojawily sie fix'y dla acpi, dzieki ktoremu stacja dystkietek w koncu dziala jak trzeba. Zmian sporo, wiec po kolei:

- biezace wydania patchset'u sa przygotowywane pod katem systemu 'ala desktop'. Usunelismy patche na netfilter - pojawia sie w wersji jajka 'ala serwer'.

- nowy adres pliku z ebuildem (dziala takze pod starym adresem tymczasowo dla nierozspojnienia vivid'a  :Smile:  )

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

- niektore latki mozecie 'sprofilowac' - sluza do tego nastepujace USE:

reiser - (jak poprzednio) naklada patch, dzieki ktoremu mozna wyprobowywac nowy i rewelacyjny systemo plikow reiserfs w wersji 4

grsec - jako ze jajko jest przygotowywane na desktop, grsec w wiekszosci przypadkow nie ma sensu (przynajmniej dla komputerowych domowych). co innego desktop w biurze/szkole.

s81 - jak juz mowilismy, wracamy ze staircase'em az do wersji 8.0, ktora to wg nas jest najprzyjazniejsza uzytkownikom. dlachetnych zostawiamy mozliwosc upgrade'u do wersji 8.1 staircase'a za pomoca tej USE

s82 - podobnie j.w.; spowoduje update stairces'a z wersji 8.0 do 8.2

vesarrc - spowoduje nalozenie patcha vesa-rrc zamiast - jak jest domyslnie - vesa-tng. Wybralismy tutaj "mniejsze zlo". Z wersja rrc niektorym zle dziala mozliwosc przechodzenia pomiedzy Xsami, a konsola (obraz robi sie czarny z zielonymi 'ciapkami'  :Wink:  ). sam to mam i naprawde jest to upierdliwe; wersja tng pozbawiona jest tego problemu. niestety tng ma wlasne problemy - mianowicie ciezko jest niektore tryby uzyskac (razem z fallowem nie moglismy wymusic poprawnego trybu 1024x768 przy odswiezaniu 85 MHz). o tym ktora wersje wolicie - zdecydujcie sami.

cflag - na komputery x86 fallow przygotowal latke dodajaca do domyslnych flag kompilacji, troszke bardziej wyrafinowane : -O3 -ftracer

schedf - w tym (stosunkowo) malym patchu, fallow przygotowal zbior poprawek do kodu schedulera. stabilnosc tej laty jest calkowicie nieznana - tylko dla testorow, ktorzy wiedza co robia! o pomoc mozna sie zglaszac do fallowa - w tej chwili testuje te late ze staircase'em 8.0

zrobilem kilkanascie testow nakladania sie patchy z roznych skladowych USE - wszystko wyglada na dzialajace w tej chwili (w znaczeniu : nakladajace sie). jesli komus (cudem) uda sie znalezc taka konfiguracje, w ktorej cos sie zle naklada - prosze dajcie znac.

- zmiany:

dodanie najnowszej wersji patch z obsluga bluetooth dla 2.6.8.1

dodanie nowej werjsi v4l2 (lata z wersji 2.6.9-rc1)

dodanie squashfs

dodanie console speakup

version bump watermark'a do ck9

rozne mniejsze

- patche zamykamy teraz w mniejsze paczki. po pierwsze dzieki temu Ci ktorzy nie chca grsec'a lub reiser'a - nie beda tego sciagac. po drugie - latwiej nam bedzie zarzadzac patchami i ich wersjami, jak rowniez robic relup'y dla pojedynczych paczek. kolejno teraz - paczki wraz z patchami

base

```
1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

2.6.0-ksyms-add.patch

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-VLSI-ix86-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t9-acpi_osl-lkml.patch

2.6.1-all-in-1.patch

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch

2.6.5-i386-cmpxchg.patch

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-serial-fifo-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

akpm-latency-fix1.patch

bluetooth-2.6.8-mh2.patch

cbq-fixes.diff

cdaudio_leakfix.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

cfq2-17092004.patch

config_hz.diff

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.8.1.patch

cool-spinlocks-i386.diff

defaultcfq.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch

from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase8.0

ioport-latency-fix-2.6.8.1.patch

kernel-cdrecord.patch

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

linux-fbcon-margins.patch

lirc-2.6.5-20040404

lirc_i2c.diff

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

mapped_watermark5.diff

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff.bz2

s8.0_s8.1

s8.0_s8.2

sched-adjust-p4gain

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.5.diff

schedrange.diff

supermount-ng205.diff

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch

vesa_rrc.patch

write-barriers.patch
```

ppc

```
2.6.0-t4-PPC-ENODEV.patch

2.6.7-ppc-asm-defs.patch

2.6.7-ppc-cciss-div.patch

2.6.7-ppc-ipr-div.patch

ibook_g4_7447a.diff

ppc_lkml.patch

radeon_g4.patch

touchpad_scroll-2.6.7-gentoo-r5.diff
```

gcc35

```
gcc35-alps_tdlb7.c.patch

gcc35-always-inline.patch

gcc35-auerswald.c.patch

gcc35-dabusb.c.patch

gcc35-ds.c.patch

gcc35-fixmap.h.patch

gcc35-mtrr.h.patch

gcc35-sonypi.patch

gcc35-sp887x.c.patch

gcc35-tda1004x.c.patch

gcc35-transport.h.patch

gcc35-ufs_fs.h.patch

gcc35-videodev.c.patch

gcc35-wavefront_fx.c.patch
```

gds (gentoo-dev-sources)

```
1125-proc_pid_cmdline-race-fix.patch

1310_k8_cardbus_io.patch

2100_dl2k-typo-fix.patch

2305_fix-audiocd.patch

2310_new-megaraid-driver.patch

2315_fix-genesys-usb.patch

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch

2705_fix-intel-acpi.patch

2905_mouse_click_fix.patch

2910_wacom_fix.patch

4300_evms-dm-bbr.patch

4305_dm-fixes.patch

4705_squashfs-2.0.patch

4905_speakup-20040919.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.0-fb.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.0-sysctl_h-compat.patch

linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-strict-ansi-fix.patch
```

v4l2

```
10_scsi-changer-2.6.9-rc1.diff.gz

31_bt832-2.6.9-rc1.diff

31_i2c-2.6.9-rc1.diff

31_tuner-2.6.9-rc1.diff

32_bttv-2.6.9-rc1.diff

32_bttv-input-2.6.9-rc1.diff

33_saa7134-2.6.9-rc1.diff.gz

35_documentation-2.6.9-rc1.diff
```

fallow

```
bk-agpgart.patch

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

cdrom-event-notification-fixes.patch

o3ftracer.patch

patch-2.6.8-ac1.patch

sched_fix.patch

sound-control-build-fix.patch
```

reiser

```
2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff

change_reiser4_config.diff
```

grsec

```
kernel-grsec.patch
```

Przejscie na taka ilosc USE jest spora zmiana w naszych oczach. Nie jestesmy w stanie przetestowac wszelkich mozliwych kombinaji USE z komilacja. Dlatego tutaj prosimy o testy z Waszej strony. Jesli bedzie cos zle piszcie - postaramy sie poprawic; jesli bedzie dobrze - piszcie!  :Wink: 

To tyle. Szybkiej kompilacji i milej zabawy  :Smile: 

PS. Jesli wszystko w tym wydaniu bedzie poprawne, do nastepnego bierzemy sie za acpi oraz swsusp2  :Very Happy:  zacznie sie takze pojawiac howto dla vivid'a, aby pokazac nowym uzytkownikom jak korzystac z dobrodziejstw niektorych patchy. a co jeszcze - zobaczymy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

chciałbym przetestować te wsze vividy, ale niestety:

```

root@demon:/usr/src/linux# make

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/object.o

fs/reiser4/plugin/object.c: In function `delete_inode_common':

fs/reiser4/plugin/object.c:992: error: structure has no member named `i_sb_list'

make[2]: *** [fs/reiser4/plugin/object.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiser4] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

```

a mam cały system na reiser4

----------

## Pepek

 *raku wrote:*   

> chciałbym przetestować te wsze vividy, ale niestety:
> 
> ```
> 
> root@demon:/usr/src/linux# make
> ...

 

Twój błąd jest spowodowany _chyba_ tym, że do nałożenia reisera4 na jajo 2.6.8 jest potrzebne oprócz 2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff jeszcze nałożenie dwóch patchy : invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch i make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch. Bez tych patchy reiser4 wywala się właśnie przy kompilacji jaja z nim. A widzę, że w vivid-zie tych patchy brakuje. Oj, niedobrze.  :Wink: 

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: Last edited by Pepek on Sun Oct 03, 2004 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sir_skiner

wypadlo badRAM ?? dlaczemu?  :Laughing: 

btw. mam sugestie: powinniscie dodac jeszcze 2 flagi - -ppc i -gcc35, nie kazdy tego potrzebuje, wiec po co zasysac zbedne dane...

----------

## Pepek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> fallow
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Nie polecam tego patcha. Wyczytałem w necie, że powoduje probemy _u niektórych_ w działaniu vmware.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## galimedes

heh smuci mnie to iż usówacie patch netfilter z jajka pomimo małego problemy z dslimit było ok i działało świetnie  :Smile: 

Czemu taka decyzja przecież na desktopie niczego za wiele   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

ok hehe , troche sie nazbieralo  :Smile:  od poczatku : 

- raku,pepek : 

 reiser4 poprawiony ,dokladnie to jezeli uzyty byl wlasnie ten patch , tzn z tego ck , jak mowi pepek wymagane sa takze te 2 pacze o ktorych wspomnial , wczesniej kiedys jeszcze sam robilem wczesne wersje vivida nie byl jeszcze w mm i uzywalem innych przerobek . Sorry za to niedopatrzenie , oby dwa dodane , reiser4 sie kompiluje

- sir_skiner : teraz chcialem jak najszybciej pofixowac , faktycznie kiedys dodawalem to , w nastepnym releasie bedzie dodane  :Smile: 

 co do use do ppc , to nie potrzebne , jesli ktos ma ustawiona architektrure na (~)x86 to ebuild sam wrzuca odpowiednie patche do odpowiedniej architektury .

co do use gcc35 , ok zrobilem tak ze fixy gcc35 sa w use .

- pepek : ok , patset Alana Coxa jest teraz w USE i mozna wybrac czy sie go chce , oprocz tego jest zalezny od architektury - x86 bo na ppc nie chodzi.

- gali : ok  ,dodalem ten patch , przed chwila gadalismy na ircu , dzieki ze jutro zerkniesz i ew. fix  :Smile: 

dzieki takze dla rane , ktory sprawdzal schedf z i rozne wersje staircase`a  :Smile: 

ok , wiec nowy release wlasciwie fixowy - vivid6.

zestaw patch`ow w stosunku do vivid5 rozni sie tym , ze dodany zostal

```

linux-2.6-netfilter-syms.patch

```

oraz do reisera4: 

```

invalidate_inodes-speedup 

make-tree_lock-rwlock

```

doszly takie USE : 

```

ac1      - patchset Alana Cox`a , wiele fixow IDE

gcc35  - fixy odnosnie gcc3.5

```

adres ebuilda do vivid6 -> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vivid6/vivid6.tar.bz2

ps.sorry za niedopatrzenia / bledy , wszelkie requesty i wskazowki of course sa cenne i beda brane pod uwage , takze kazdy chetny do pomocy sie przyda . jesli ktos ma chec , niech pisze na forum albo gg albo #gentoo.pl / #linuxweb na ircnecie  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> wypadlo badRAM ?? dlaczemu?

 

nie bylo go. czy jest potrzebne? jesli tak - dodamy.

 *sir_skiner wrote:*   

> btw. mam sugestie: powinniscie dodac jeszcze 2 flagi - -ppc i -gcc35, nie kazdy tego potrzebuje, wiec po co zasysac zbedne dane...

 

co do flagi gcc35 - jestem za! co do ppc - ja wiem, ze niewielu userow ma ten sprzet, ale Ci ktorzy maja moga chciec przenosic jajko miedzy x86 a ppc (w koncu czemu nie?). archiwum z ppc nie jest duze, a czesc patchy powoli zaczyna stanowic integralna czesc vivid'a.

za chwile nowe wersje  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> heh smuci mnie to iż usówacie patch netfilter z jajka pomimo małego problemy z dslimit było ok i działało świetnie 
> 
> Czemu taka decyzja przecież na desktopie niczego za wiele  

 

glownie ze wzgledu na ilosc USE jaka juz uzylismy. utrzywanie takiego jajka jest ciezkie (jak widac po postach  :Sad: ( ). teraz musimy doprowadzic to do dzialania. mozliwe ze jesli wszystko bedzie ok, powrocimy z netfilterem.

Ponadto milu_m jest chetny na zabawe serwerowa z vividem na sparcu.  :Smile:  to jest duzy krok. mozliwe, ze w zaczniemy supportowac trzecia arch... roboty wowczas bedzie mnostwo!

wszystkim tym, ktorzy w powyzszych postach juz powiedzieli co nie dziala, gdzie i jak sobie z tym poradzic : DZIEKUJEMY! (duzymi literami!)

za chwile (zobczymy czy krotsza, czy dluzsza  :Wink:  ) na serwerze znajdzie sie vivid7. jak poprzendio - prosimy o testy tak duzej liczby userow jak to tylko mozliwe.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   fallow
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 ehhhhh. czyli nastepny.... (po 1g_lowmem1_i386.diff). thx za info!!! idzie w USE="ac1"

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

fallow ale to tylko jeden z patchy i to nie ten się chrzanił chodziło mi o dstlimit a ten jest od ipv6   :Wink: 

A niestety moja nadgorliwośc jest taka że często czyszcze /usr/portage/distfiles/ i nie mam poprzednich patchy   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fallow

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> fallow ale to tylko jeden z patchy i to nie ten się chrzanił chodziło mi o dstlimit a ten jest od ipv6  
> 
> A niestety moja nadgorliwośc jest taka że często czyszcze /usr/portage/distfiles/ i nie mam poprzednich patchy  

 

troll ma  :Smile:  , pomieszalo mi sie to , ja zawsze robilem typowo desktopowo niesieciowe vividy wczesniej hehe i wlasnie jakis czas temu zajarzylem ze to nie ten o ktory Ci chodzilo hehe , jutro sie zrobi wszystko  :Smile:  chyba pora spac isc hehe  :Smile: 

d`noc  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

ehhhh.

pora juz spac.  :Sad:  od jutra powrot na polibude , wiec trzeba sie wyspac...  :Wink: 

anyway - vivid7 przyjdzie jutro, wraz z madwifi (mam nadzieje) - dzialajaca wersja.

wszystkie uwagi jakie macie - plz poslijcie tutaj. z gory - thx!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *galimedes wrote:*   fallow ale to tylko jeden z patchy i to nie ten się chrzanił chodziło mi o dstlimit a ten jest od ipv6  
> 
> A niestety moja nadgorliwośc jest taka że często czyszcze /usr/portage/distfiles/ i nie mam poprzednich patchy   
> 
> troll ma  , pomieszalo mi sie to , ja zawsze robilem typowo desktopowo niesieciowe vividy wczesniej hehe i wlasnie jakis czas temu zajarzylem ze to nie ten o ktory Ci chodzilo hehe , jutro sie zrobi wszystko  chyba pora spac isc hehe 
> ...

 

ok niech tak będzie dobrej nocy  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> base
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Kolejna niezalecana łatka, z której zrezygnował Con w 2.6.8.1-ck9. Szczegóły dlaczego to zrobił są na ckml-u.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   base
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

ok , sledze cklm i czasam tez cos skrobne z reguly by pomeczyc o stair dla mm hehe. linijka ktora aplikuje ten patch , usunieta z ebuilda

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vivid6/vivid6_fix2.tar.bz2

przyczyna : 

 *ConK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> First issue: it seems the 9000-suse writeback latency patch _does_ cause 
> 
> problems now so this might be causing instability that appears to be the 
> ...

 

ja probuje zrobic cos na mm ostatnio , jednak wersja staircase`a 8.A ktora przerobilem pod mm ma problemy z niektorymi taskami poki co.Con otrzymal juz 2ga prosbe na ckml wiec moze cos sie ruszy i sam zrobi wersje mm.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

Po ostatnich testach zauważyłem mały mankament, kernel bardzo aktywnie kożysta z swap nawet przesadnie bym powiedział i na desktopie czasami jest to uciążliwe. Nie miałem czasu namierzac który patch to robi ale może ktoś ma go więcej   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

to pewnie mapped_watermark.

hmm , u mnie jest ok po kilku godzinach uzywania 

```

Mem:        255340     151116     104224          0      19340      68488

-/+ buffers/cache:      63288     192052

Swap:       522072          8     522072

```

mozna to ustawiac via /proc/sys/vm

Con takze pisze jak tego uzywac na CKML

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

W związku z tym iż prace nad vivid ida z kopyta jest nowy szybszy mirror życzymy miłego użytkowania  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Witam wszystkich ponownie!

Troche sie zmienilo przez ostatnie kilka dni. Testowy vivid7 przeszedl bez zadnych problemow, a po dodaniu jeszcze kilku nowosci zdecydowalismy sie wypuscic vivid8.

Zmiany od poprzednich wersji nie sa duze:

- wywalona USE="cflag" i patch o3tracer

- dodany z love patch cflags-selection (teraz opcjonalnie juz kazdy moze sobie swoje flagi dodac wg uznania  :Smile:  )

- dodalismy wsparcie dla notebookow acer'a (z tymi ih 'super klawiszami')

- netfilter uzyskal rel up'a i wyglada, ze dstlimit sie dziala poprawnie

- pepek przygotowal patch z obsluga ssh fs w kernelu (wlaczane/wylaczane wg uznania)

- mapped_watermark przeszedl do USE="watermark" i mozecie teraz nakladac latke o ile uznacie to za stosowne

Oprocz tego caly czas testujemy rozne warianty naszego kernela i - tfu tfu przez lewe ramie - na razie nie udalo sie nikomu wyprodukowac blackscreena  :Smile: 

Sam vivid otrzyma niedlugo dokumentacje o tym jakie latki zawiera, co robia i - dla niektorych - jak je skutecznie wykorzystac.

galimedes udostepnil miejsce na serwerze, ktory jest o niebo szybszy od mojego domowego lacza (  :Wink:  ). Od tej pory ebuild mozna pobrac stad:

http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

ale - przynajmniej przez jakis czas - dostepny bedzie takze pod starym adresem

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Niestety rano wyklad i trzeba isc spac - przepraszam za tak lakoniczna wypowiedz. Szczegoly o vivid8 podam jutro (mozliwe tez, ze vivid bedzie juz posiadal latke badram)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ai

shadow ai # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv vivid-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/vivid-sources-2.6.8.1-r7  -ac1 -build -doc -gcc35 -madwifi -netfilter -reiser -s81 -s82 -schedf -vesarrc -watermark 843 kB [1] 

nie powinno byc vivid-sources-2.6.8.1-r8  ?

ale spox ;]  jak fajnie, ze beda mi dzialac przyciski dodatkowe w laptopie =]

----------

## Woocash

A czy dzisiaj tez jest spotkanie na ircu ?

----------

## ai

ej i nie ma grsec =[ 

Mimo tego, ze to desktop to lubie miec takie bajery  :Very Happy: 

----------

## galimedes

 *ai wrote:*   

> ej i nie ma grsec =[ 
> 
> Mimo tego, ze to desktop to lubie miec takie bajery 

 

Grsecurity bedzie w wersji serwerowej narazie prace trwają  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

grsec bardzo niedobrze wspolzyje z reiser4  :Sad:  niestety - utrzymywanie tych dwoch patchy po pierwsze bylo meczace; po drugie - jak juz galimedes napisal - bedzie w wersji na serwer.

oczywiscie - utrzymywanie tych dwoch patchy _jest_ mozliwe. ale niestety - jest bardzo zmudne i meczace. do prawie kazdego relup'a trzeba bylo je ladnie sklejac, by mozliwa byla aplikacja via USE...

sumujac - gdybysmy robili 'normalny' patchset jak reszta 'hakjerow' (emaksowych  :Wink:  ) wszystkie patche przygotowywane bylyby tak by sie nalozyc i zapomniec. nasz projekt (brzmi dumnie  :Very Happy:  ) ma na celu dac uzytkownikowi mozliwosc wyboru w przypadku nakladania co bardziej 'wrazliwych' patchy. to naprawde jest kupa roboty - testowanie wszystkich mozliwosci (czyli wybor k kombinacji z n mozliwosci) rosnie proporcjonalnie do silni z n (!!!!). postanowilismy ostatnio zaczac ograniczac nasze USE... ale jak na razie szybciej je dodajemy niz zdejmujemy  :Wink: )))

grsec wroci - ale tylko w server edition....

ps. ja takze troche zaluje  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Witam!

Drobne poprawki i zmiany:

- lata z obsluga shfs posiadala drobny (acz upierdliwy) blad - obsluga zawsze kompilowana byla jako modul; pepek zrobil poprawke;

- pepek dorobil badram dla vivid'a (spasiba!)

- chwilowo usunalem obsluge madwifi... madwifi nie dziala w pelni poprawnie z 2.6.8.x  :Sad:  ale - co sie dziwic skoro sterownik to caly czas wersja cvs (nie ma jeszcze zadnego oficjalnego wydania  :Wink:  ); w poniedzialek bede mial taka karte do testow - postaram sie to postawic do dzialania z vividem!  :Very Happy: 

na razie bez podbijania rel'a - zostaje vivid8, wiec nie zdziwcie sie, ze w archiwum nie ma nic nowszego

przeslalem galimedesowi stosowne pliki - czekamy, az wystawi publicznie. chwilowo mozna je juz pobrac z mojego domowego serwerka:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Pepek

Fajnie by bylo, jakbys do kazdej informacji o wersji dolaczal link do pliku z lista wszystkich patch-y uzytych w danej wersji vivid-a, co by kazdy mogl to sobie zobaczyc na wlasne oczka.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## pax82

witam, 

to ja jeszcze bym dodal tego patcha napisanego przezemnie.:

----[ CUT ] ----

--- linux-2.6.8.1/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h    2004-08-14 12:55:59.000000000 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.8.1-px/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h 2004-09-30 23:13:42.313796376 +0200

@@ -73,16 +73,6 @@

                US_SC_8070, US_PR_SCM_ATAPI, init_8200e, 0), 

 #endif

-/* <torsten.scherer@uni-bielefeld.de>: I don't know the name of the bridge

- * manufacturer, but I've got an external USB drive by the Revoltec company

- * that needs this. otherwise the drive is recognized as /dev/sda, but any

- * access to it blocks indefinitely.

- */

-UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x0402, 0x5621, 0x0103, 0x0103,

-               "Revoltec",

-               "USB/IDE Bridge (ATA/ATAPI)",

-               US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL, US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY),

-

 /* Deduced by Jonathan Woithe <jwoithe@physics.adelaide.edu.au>

  * Entry needed for flags: US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY because initial inquiry message

  * always fails and confuses drive.

----[ CUT ] ----

Patch jest tylko dla 2.6.8.1 i usuwa pewne wpisy ktore psuja obsluge pewnych USB/IDE Bridge. Kontaktowalem sie z autorem tych wpisow i napisal ze zostana usuniete w 2.6.9 i ze dodano je dosc omylkowo.

Problemow nie ma z kernelami <2.6.8

----------

## _troll_

tworze jakas drobna automatyke do tego....

mysle, ze moge uchylic wiekszosc tajemnicy - bedzie to skrypt generujacy stronke www (najprawdopodobniej) zawieraja:

- liste patchy

- zwiezle opisy patchy

- informacje jak je wykrozystac

zobaczymy co sie jeszcze urodzi w praniu. jesli dobrze pojdzie - pojawi sie przed polowa nastepnego tygodnia (w dokladnoscia do ilosci mojego wolnego czasu)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Galimedes podeslal informacje, ze nasz mirrorek sie zaktualizowal do najnowszej wersji vivid8 - dziekujemy!

ebuild mozna pobrac stad:

http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *pax82 wrote:*   

> witam, 
> 
> to ja jeszcze bym dodal tego patcha napisanego przezemnie.:
> 
> ----[ CUT ] ----
> ...

 

dziekujemy! patch zostanie wprowadzony do vivid9 (ufamy, ze nikt nie chce rozwalic vivid-sources 'od srodka'  :Wink:  ).

zgodnie z nowa 'nomenklatura' vivid-sources potrzebna jest dokumentacja do patchy. Czy mozesz chociaz w zwiezlych slowach podac krotkie info oraz proponowana nazwe dla patcha? jesli nie chce Ci sie pisac lub nie masz czasu - chociaz nakieruj nas na jakies info w sieci!  :Wink:  bedziemy zobowiazani!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Pepek

Poniewaz udostepnilem u siebie mirrorek patchset-u vv_e, to wpadlem na kolejny pomysl, jednak nie wiem, czy jest to mozliwe do zrealizowania. Otoz chodzi mi o to, aby w ebuildzie bylo zadeklarowane kilka mirrorow naszych zrodelek w kolejnosci od najszybszego do najwolniejszego i zeby emerge sciagalo z pierwszego serwera (najszybszego, np. u galimedesa), a jesli tam danej latki/zestawu latek nie bedzie lub dany serwer padnie (wiadomo, zdarza sie najlepszym serwkom  :Smile:  ), to emerge probuje sciagac z kolejnego (np. mojego  :Wink:  ) i tak po kolei az do ostatniego, najwolniejszego serwera. Co Wy na to i czy cos takiego w ogole da sie w ebuildzie zrobic (dla kernela to zrobili, ale tu juz chyba klania sie eclass) ?

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## pax82

----[ CUT ] ----

--- linux-2.6.8.1/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h 2004-08-14 12:55:59.000000000 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.8.1-px/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h 2004-09-30 23:13:42.313796376 +0200

@@ -73,16 +73,6 @@

US_SC_8070, US_PR_SCM_ATAPI, init_8200e, 0),

#endif

-/* <torsten.scherer@uni-bielefeld.de>: I don't know the name of the bridge

- * manufacturer, but I've got an external USB drive by the Revoltec company

- * that needs this. otherwise the drive is recognized as /dev/sda, but any

- * access to it blocks indefinitely.

- */

-UNUSUAL_DEV( 0x0402, 0x5621, 0x0103, 0x0103,

- "Revoltec",

- "USB/IDE Bridge (ATA/ATAPI)",

- US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL, US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY),

-

/* Deduced by Jonathan Woithe <jwoithe@physics.adelaide.edu.au>

* Entry needed for flags: US_FL_FIX_INQUIRY because initial inquiry message

* always fails and confuses drive.

----[ CUT ] ---- 

Info na temat patcha:

nazwa: px-usbstorage.patch

dzialanie: Usuwa wpisy ktore powoduje ze niektore cdromy polaczone za pomoca USB widoczne sa jako dyski scsi (co uniemozliwia nagrywanie plyt za pomoca cdrecord i inne zwiazane z roznicami miedzy dyskami a cdroami bledy). Po zaaplikowaniu tego patcha cdromy powinny byc widoczne jako /dev/srX (zamiast /dev/sdX).

Jak pisalem wczesnije blad jest tylko w 2.6.8.X, a wynika z tego ze osoba ktora dala te wpisy nie do konca znala sie na rzeczy i nie zdawlaa sobie sprawy ze cos psuje, podobno powiadomili juz kogo trza na liscie mailingowej glownej galezi jadra i w 2.6.9 nie powinno byc juz problemow (jak ostatnio sprawdzlame rc2 chyba to blad jeszcze byl).

----------

## _troll_

dziekujemy! rzeczowo i jak trzeba!  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pax82

Jeszcze nie przyjrzzalem sie waszym patchom, ale mam pytanko. Jak u was wyglada sprawa lirca ? Sa u was patche na lirca ?

Cos ktos mi mowil ze w gentoo nie trza patchowac kernela tylko trza dac emerge lirc ale on mi jak narazie nigdy nie wrzucil modulow do kernela wiec nadal uzywam patchy na jajoko.

Sa to patche na 2.6.4 z dnia 18.03.2004 (nowszych nie znalazlem, ale specjalnie nie szukalem) i zrobilem w nich male poprawki by aplikowaly sie na czyste 2.6.8.1.

Oprocz tego modul dla usb-ati nie dziala (wogole sie nie kompilowal) wiec napisalem patcha ktory wrzuca nowsza wersje tego modulu (jak pisalem patcha to opieralem sie na wersji dzialajacej lirc0.7-pre7). 

Troszke to smieszne bo uzywam patha na patcha ale mi to dziala  :Very Happy: 

Jak cos to tutaj sa linki:

- lirc-2.6.8.1-20040318 : http://legar.pl/pax/lirc-2.6.8.1-20040318.patch (oficjalny patch dla 2.6.4 przerobiny na 2.6.8.1)

- px-lirc.patch: http://legar.pl/pax/px-lirc.patch (moj patch poprawiajacy ati-usb)

- px-full-lirc-2.6.8.1: http://legar.pl/pax/px-full-lirc-2.6.8.1.patch (polaczone 2 patche, sklejone jeden za drugim, wpierw lirc potem moj patch).

----------

## Tommm

co do lirca, to (moim zdaniem) najlepiej zainstalowac z cvs, zamiast emerge - u mnie dziala idealnie, natomiast emerge robilo mi odpowiednie moduly (jeszcze 2 dni temu probowalem - LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=serial"), ale nie dalo sie ich uzywac  :Razz: 

----------

## pax82

ja za to lubie miec patch na kernel w zwiazku z lircem, poniewaz jak czesto zmeinam kernel albo cos w nim grzebie to potem za kazdym razem kompilacja jeszcze calego lirca po to by mi wrzucil moduly to mnie to denerwowalo, wole by kernel robil to za moimi plecami.

----------

## _troll_

 *pax82 wrote:*   

> ja za to lubie miec patch na kernel w zwiazku z lircem, poniewaz jak czesto zmeinam kernel albo cos w nim grzebie to potem za kazdym razem kompilacja jeszcze calego lirca po to by mi wrzucil moduly to mnie to denerwowalo, wole by kernel robil to za moimi plecami.

 

zgadzam sie z powyzszym! mnie takze to 'wnerwia' (zwlaszcza, gdy zapomne  :Wink:  ). jest to powod integracji takich rzeczy jak lirc (mamy patch'a - porownam z tym co podeslales i sprawdze moze jeszcze dzis wieczor), lufs, czy shfs. robie jajeczko - i jest  :Smile: 

taki jest wlasnie vivid-desktop. mam nadzieje, ze Wam sie podoba.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## no4b

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> co do lirca, to (moim zdaniem) najlepiej zainstalowac z cvs, zamiast emerge - u mnie dziala idealnie, natomiast emerge robilo mi odpowiednie moduly (jeszcze 2 dni temu probowalem - LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=serial"), ale nie dalo sie ich uzywac 

 

A masz skrytp startowy do lirca? Bo ja też chętnie zainstaluję z cvs, tylko chcę mieć skrypt.

----------

## _troll_

 *pax82 wrote:*   

> Jak cos to tutaj sa linki:
> 
> - lirc-2.6.8.1-20040318 : http://legar.pl/pax/lirc-2.6.8.1-20040318.patch (oficjalny patch dla 2.6.4 przerobiny na 2.6.8.1)
> 
> - px-lirc.patch: http://legar.pl/pax/px-lirc.patch (moj patch poprawiajacy ati-usb)
> ...

 

w koncu przejrzalem  :Smile:  w vivid jest juz patch z nowsza wersja lirca (lirc-2.6.5-20040404). fix do ati-usb naklada sie bez pojedynczego reject'a - rozumiem, ze "chlopcy" wciaz tego nei polatali... anyway - dodalem do nowego vivid'a (info za chwile) - thx za podeslanie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Tommm

 *Quote:*   

> A masz skrytp startowy do lirca? Bo ja też chętnie zainstaluję z cvs, tylko chcę mieć skrypt.

 

nie mam skryptu, ale to nie jest chyba wielki problem - dodalem lircd do local.start, potem wystarczy, ze uzytkownik uruchomi irexec i irxevent i wszystko dziala idealnie  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=210670

(przy okazji zauwazylem, ze jest tam link do ladnego rozwiazania uruchamiajacego irexec/irxevent jako konkretny user, a wczesniej to przeoczylem   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## _troll_

Ponowna odslona vivid'a!!

vivid9 przynosi ze soba kilka hotfix'ow (za dwa dzieki dla pax82) oraz jako nowosc - obsluga madwifi w jajku.

madwifi to projekt majacy stworzyc sterownik dla bezprzewodowych kart sieciowych opartych na atheros'ie ( http://www.atheros.com/ ). Projekt jest bardzo mlody - do dzis nie ma ani jednego stabilnego wydania; same snap'y cvs'owe. do tego nalozyly mu sie problemy z jajkiem 2.6.8.x..... staramy sie stworzyc 'dzialajaca' wersje dla vivid'a - mam nadzieje, ze tym razem sie udalo!

co do malego niechlujstwa z naszej strony - poprzednie wersje vivid'a zostawialy kilka niepotrzebnych plikow w katalogu ze zrodlami. bardzo przepraszamy - drobne, acz glupie, niedopatrzenie. obecnie ebuild wytnie wszystkie te niepotrzebne pliki zaraz po spatchowaniu jadra.

dostepne w biezacej wersji flagi USE:

reiser - (jak poprzednio) naklada patch, dzieki ktoremu mozna wyprobowywac nowy i rewelacyjny systemo plikow reiserfs w wersji 4

madwifi - spowoduje nalozenie patch'a z eksperymentwalnym sterownikiem madwifi (wiem, ze 'eksperymentalny' w odniesieniu do jadra systemu brzmi b. zle... niestety inna wersja sterownika nie istnieje)

s81 - upgrade staircase'a do wersji 8.1 (z 8.0)

s82 - upgrade staircese'a do wersji 8.2 (z 8.0)

vesarrc - spowoduje nalozenie patcha vesa-rrc zamiast - jak jest domyslnie - vesa-tng. Wybralismy tutaj "mniejsze zlo". Z wersja rrc niektorym zle dziala mozliwosc przechodzenia pomiedzy Xsami, a konsola (obraz robi sie czarny z zielonymi 'ciapkami'  :Wink:  ). sam to mam i naprawde jest to upierdliwe; wersja tng pozbawiona jest tego problemu. niestety tng ma wlasne problemy - mianowicie ciezko jest niektore tryby uzyskac (razem z fallowem nie moglismy wymusic poprawnego trybu 1024x768 przy odswiezaniu 85 MHz). o tym ktora wersje wolicie - zdecydujcie sami.

schedf - w tym (stosunkowo) malym patchu, fallow przygotowal zbior poprawek do kodu schedulera

ac1 - naklada przygotowany przez Alana Cox'a patchset, m.in. z poprawkami dla podsystemu IDE

gcc35 - naklada zestaw patchy dla poprawnej kompilacji z uzyciem gcc w wersji 3.5

watermark - spowoduje nalozenie patcha watermark znajdujacego sie w ck7; 'poprawka' u niektorych psula vmware i kilka innych programow - stad zostala przeniesiona do USE

netfilter - lata z obsluga nowej wersji netfilter oraz kilka pomocniczych fix'ow do niej

Tradycyjna lista patchy zostala podzielona na dwie czesci - w pierwszej znajduja sie patche, ktore stanowia podstawe vivid'a podzielone na nasze wewnetrzne 'paczki'; druga czesc jest znowu podzielona z uzyciem w/w USE'ow - pod kazda flaga wymienione zostaly te patche, ktore nakladaja sie po jej (stosownej flagi) zastasowaniu.

I. nakladane stale

base :

```
1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-VLSI-ix86-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t9-acpi_osl-lkml.patch

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch

2.6.5-i386-cmpxchg.patch

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-serial-fifo-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch

acerhk.patch

akpm-latency-fix1.patch

BadRAM-2.6.8.1.patch

bluetooth-2.6.8-mh2.patch

cbq-fixes.diff

cdaudio_leakfix.patch

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

cflags-selection.patch

cfq2-17092004.patch

config_hz.diff

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.8.1.patch

cool-spinlocks-i386.diff

defaultcfq.diff

emu10k1-emupcm-hotfix.patch

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch

from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase8.0

ioport-latency-fix-2.6.8.1.patch

kernel-cdrecord.patch

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

linux-fbcon-margins.patch

lirc-2.6.5-20040404

lirc-2.6.8.1-20040318.patch

lirc_i2c.diff

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.diff.bz2

omnibook-all-in-1.patch

px-lirc-hotfix.patch

px-usbstorage-hotfix.patch

sched-adjust-p4gain

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.5.diff

schedrange.diff

shfs-0.35-2.6.8.1.patch

supermount-ng205.diff

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch (nie nakladany, jesli uzyta USE="vesa_rrc")

write-barriers.patch
```

gds (z gentoo-dev-sources) :

```
1125-proc_pid_cmdline-race-fix.patch

1310_k8_cardbus_io.patch

2100_dl2k-typo-fix.patch

2305_fix-audiocd.patch

2310_new-megaraid-driver.patch

2315_fix-genesys-usb.patch

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch

2705_fix-intel-acpi.patch

2905_mouse_click_fix.patch

2910_wacom_fix.patch

4300_evms-dm-bbr.patch

4305_dm-fixes.patch

4705_squashfs-2.0.patch

4905_speakup-20040919.patch
```

v4l2 :

```
10_scsi-changer-2.6.9-rc1.diff.gz

31_bt832-2.6.9-rc1.diff

31_i2c-2.6.9-rc1.diff

31_tuner-2.6.9-rc1.diff

32_bttv-2.6.9-rc1.diff

32_bttv-input-2.6.9-rc1.diff

33_saa7134-2.6.9-rc1.diff.gz

35_documentation-2.6.9-rc1.diff
```

ppc :

```
2.6.0-t4-PPC-ENODEV.patch

2.6.7-ppc-asm-defs.patch

2.6.7-ppc-cciss-div.patch

2.6.7-ppc-ipr-div.patch

ibook_g4_7447a.diff

kernel-ppc_asm_and_initializers-from-rc3-bk9.patch

ppc_lkml.patch

radeon_g4.patch

touchpad_scroll-2.6.7-gentoo-r5.diff
```

fallow :

```
bk-agpgart.patch

bk-alsa.patch

bk-ntfs.patch

cdrom-event-notification-fixes.patch

sound-control-build-fix.patch
```

```
name-vivid9.patch
```

II. nakladane z dodatkowa flaga USE

reiser

```
2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff

change_reiser4_config.diff

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch
```

madwifi

```
madwifi-cvs-snapshot-2004-10-11 (uzyty snapshot)

madwifi-2.6.8-mm_and_later-040927.patch
```

s81

```
s8.0_s8.1
```

s82

```
s8.0_s8.2
```

vesa_rcc

```
vesa_rrc.patch
```

schedf

```
sched_fix.patch (tak naprawde jest to kilka patchy 'upchanych' razem)
```

ac1

```
patch-2.6.8-ac1.patch
```

gcc35

```
gcc35-alps_tdlb7.c.patch

gcc35-always-inline.patch

gcc35-auerswald.c.patch

gcc35-dabusb.c.patch

gcc35-ds.c.patch

gcc35-fixmap.h.patch

gcc35-mtrr.h.patch

gcc35-sonypi.patch

gcc35-sp887x.c.patch

gcc35-tda1004x.c.patch

gcc35-transport.h.patch

gcc35-ufs_fs.h.patch

gcc35-videodev.c.patch

gcc35-wavefront_fx.c.patch
```

watermark

```
mapped_watermark5.diff
```

netfilter

```
2.6.6-ipt_account.patch

2.6.7-ipt_layer7.patch

2.6.7-pom-ng-20040629.patch

linux-2.6-netfilter-syms.patch

linux-2.6-ppc-ksyms.patch
```

Hmmm.... Dluga ta lista.... W wiekszosci jednak patche stanowia drobne fix'y dla roznych podsystemow - mam nadzieje, ze sie Wam spodoba.

zrodla dostepne jak zawsze pod adresem:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

..:: UPDATE ::..

jak napisal galimedes ponizej - mirror juz gotowy

http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Tym samym (mam nadzieje, ze ktos to jeszcze przeczyta nie znudzony po powyszym) zakanczamy dodawanie 'ficzerow' do vivid'a. Od tej chwili dodajemy jedynie fix'y do powyzszej listy. Prace zmierzaja teraz do dwoch nowych galezi - server (edycja serwerowa jajka 2.6.8.1) oraz experimetnal (przygotwujemy sie na nadchodzace 2.6.9 - co zreszta od pewnego czasu mozna ogladac w watku fallow'a).

Obiecana dokumentacja do patchsetu jest w trakcie tworzenia. W pierwszej wersji powinna zobaczyc swiatlo dzienne juz bardzo niedlugo!  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam i zycze bezproblemowych kompilacji!,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

Ok mirror już aktualny i można ssać 

http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

FIX!

- ebuild zawieral bledna inicjacje rm'a

- ppc dostalo swojego pierwszego fix'a

Pod moim adresem zrodla juz poprawione. Wyslalem ze takze galimedesowi. Za chwile u niego rowniez powinna sie znalezc najnowsza wersja.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## pax82

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> w koncu przejrzalem  w vivid jest juz patch z nowsza wersja lirca (lirc-2.6.5-20040404). fix do ati-usb naklada sie bez pojedynczego reject'a - rozumiem, ze "chlopcy" wciaz tego nei polatali... anyway - dodalem do nowego vivid'a (info za chwile) - thx za podeslanie 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Ten ati usb to rozwiazalem sprawe w ten sposob, ze nadpisalem plik zrodlowy ich patcha plikiem z cvs i dodalem jeszcze to co brakowalo by sie skompilowal i dzialal (tak przypuszczam, sam nei mam ati-usb, robilem to dla kumpla) i zrobilem z tego patcha, wiec milo by bylo gdyby jeszcze ktos przetestowal patcha na ati-usb (jak nie bedzie dzialc poprawnie to trudno, ale w sumie stary nawet sie nei kompilowal).

----------

## milu

No to połowa sukcesu jest - madwifi mi w końcu działa!!

Niestety tylko połowa bo wg tego co zauważyłem trzeba poczarować troche, zeby zaczęła prawidłowo funkcjonować - ale to nie jest wina vivida   :Very Happy: 

Dzięki za dodanie tego do źródełek kernela - zawsze to jeden krok mniej przy zmianie wersji.

Ech. Teraz czas na pogmeranie w sieci i poszukanie rozwiazania problemu

----------

## Raku

czy zauważyliście podłą wydajność systemu plików przy partycjach na reiser4?

właśnie sformatowałem dysk 80GB na reiser4 i chodzi tragicznie. Kopiowanie skokami - idzie 30MB/s przez chwilę, skopiuje 300MB i stoi. PO chwili znów rusza...

Generalnie mam wszystkie partycje na dwóch dyskach 80GB w reiser4 i dopóki nie kopiuje czegoś większego, jest OK. Ale przerzucanie filmów z jednego dysku na drugi przycina system, no i predkość kopiowania daje dużo do życzenia.

----------

## _troll_

raku: to niestety obecny 'standard' r4  :Sad:  chwilowe zatrzymania sa rzeczywiscie upierdliwe...

jak juz gdzies fallow napisal i ja sie pod tym podpisuje: wersja oznaczona pelnym numerkiem 1 dla stable r4 zostala wydana za wczesnie. jest to jeden z dwoch powodow(*) dla ktorych patch dla r4 jest opcjonalny i via USE.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(*) drugim powodem jest fakt, iz ten patch naprawde duzo zmienia w warstwie fs kernela...

----------

## fallow

 *raku wrote:*   

> czy zauważyliście podłą wydajność systemu plików przy partycjach na reiser4?
> 
> właśnie sformatowałem dysk 80GB na reiser4 i chodzi tragicznie. Kopiowanie skokami - idzie 30MB/s przez chwilę, skopiuje 300MB i stoi. PO chwili znów rusza...
> 
> Generalnie mam wszystkie partycje na dwóch dyskach 80GB w reiser4 i dopóki nie kopiuje czegoś większego, jest OK. Ale przerzucanie filmów z jednego dysku na drugi przycina system, no i predkość kopiowania daje dużo do życzenia.

 

raku , mysle ze powod moze byc jeszcze jeden , mianowicie czasami nie najlepiej chodzi cfq2 pod 2681. sprobuj zmienic io scheduler na anticipatory ktory ma duzy lioniowy transfer i zobacz wtedy jak bedzie.

trzeba dopisac do parametrow bootowania w lilo/grubie

```

elevator=anticipatory

```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

lol - fallow tutaj mnie troche zdziwiles...

jak duza roznice dla r4 to sprawia? da sie go juz 'w miare normalnie' z tym uzywac?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

nie wiem , nie uzywam aktualnie r4  :Smile: 

to tylko taki pomysl , imho powinno byc lepiej przy kopiowaniu dyzch plikow  :Smile:  ale `fkorz straci sie support dla  write_barriers ktory daje cfq2

pozdro

----------

## Raku

ok, przetestuje dzis anticipatory

jak dalej bedzie tak kwasic, to wracam do reiser 3.6 na moich 2x 80GB (korzystajac z tego ze mam trzeci pozyczony)

----------

## _troll_

po kilku dniach zabawy - zapraszam do zabawy z vivid-r9

zmiany w stosunku do wersji -r8

- wyrzucilismy falgi USE s81 oraz s82. fallow utworzyl patch dzieki, ktoremu poprzez menuconfig mozecie wybrac, ktora wersje staircase'a wolicie (8.0 8.1 czy 8.2). napewno poprawi to mozliwosci testowania wersji schedulera - nie trzeba do tego ponownie instalowac jajka  :Smile: 

- zniknela flaga schedf i sam patch

- dodany patch dla starszych mac'ow dla poprawnego bootwania

- dodany sterownik touchpad'a synaptic's

wersja 2.6.8.x w koncu umiera i juz niedlugo powinna ja zastapic wersja 2.6.9; stad od tej pory - o ile sie to jeszcze zdarzy - kolejne wydania vivid'a, beda zawierac raczej fix'y, anizeli dodatkowe funkcje dla naszego jajeczka.

ebuild znajdziecie tutaj:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Przyjemnego staircase'owania zyczy ekipa vivid-sources  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

_troll_ mam smutną wiadomość 

```
>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/vivid-sources-2.6.8.1-r9 to /

>>> Downloading http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1//2.6.8.1/vivid-2.6.8.1-fallow3.tar.bz2

--11:52:48--  http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1/vivid-2.6.8.1-fallow3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/vivid-2.6.8.1-fallow3.tar.bz2'

Translacja trollmoors.dyndns.org... 83.24.21.185

Łączenie się z trollmoors.dyndns.org[83.24.21.185]:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found

11:52:48 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download vivid-2.6.8.1-fallow3.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

musiales trafic na reset neostrady - plik jest na serwerze. mozliwe ze sie po prostu ip nie zdazyl uaktualnic jeszcze, gdy sciagales.

Sprobuj ponownie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> musiales trafic na reset neostrady - plik jest na serwerze. mozliwe ze sie po prostu ip nie zdazyl uaktualnic jeszcze, gdy sciagales.
> 
> Sprobuj ponownie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Wieć chyba to nie to ponieważ twoja strona się ładnie otwiera, a jak dam bezpośredną ścieszke to klapa "Not Found" podeślji mi na maila to dam na mirror odrazu   :Wink: 

----------

## ai

no mnie niestety tez sie nie chce sciagnac  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1//2.6.8.1/vivid-2.6.8.1-fallow3.tar.bz2

za dużo o wersję 2.6.8.1 jest podwójnie a powinno być pojedyńczo - można poprawić póki co samemu w ebuildzie.

----------

## _troll_

Ehhhhh.... bardzo wszystkich przepraszam - porzadki w ebuildzie spowodowaly, iz trzy pliki mialy blednie podane adresy dwonloadu  :Sad: 

thx dla mila za naprowadzenie!

poprawiona wersja jak zawsze pod adresem:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

gali: ebuild jest 'przygotowany' na Twoj mirroring - tylko zahaszuj moj adres HOMEPAGE i odhaszuj swoj  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

wracam do moich kłopotów z reiser4:

wywaliłem to w p... i wróciłem na reiserfs (3.6). Troszkę było roboty, bo trzeba było 2x80GB przekonwertować (zrzut na zapasowy dysk, format, zrzut  z zapasowego), a nie było to łatwe przez zwisy systemu. 

Na czym polegały zwisy? Otóż - kopiuje się ładnie (pomijam te przestoje w transferze, bo były tylko przy kopiowaniu reiser4 - reiser4, ale nie występowały już przy reiser4 - reiserfs), a tu nagle proces ksoftirqd/0 przechwytuje 100% zasobów procesora, load sobie rośnie w nieskończoność powoli, system reaguje z ok. 30 sekundowym opóźnieniem.

Najlepszy w tych wypadkach był reset (bo zanim się doczekałem konsoli, zanim wklepałem reboot, zanim system się zaczął resetować, to mijało ok. 10 minut). 

Jak już pisałem, mam teraz reiserfs na wszystkich partycjach. No i jakie różnice?

Pierwsza - brak zacięć przy kopiowaniu.

Druga - przy starcie systemu nagle zaczęły pojiawiać się komunikaty o ładowaniu usług (typu:

crond...          [OK]

syslogd...        [OK]

)

Wcześniej napisy kończyły mi się na aktywacji swapu i dłuuuugo nic, po czym od razu pojawiała się zachęta do logowania w systemie. Myślałem, że problem sprawiał tu patch do vesy, ale po jego usunięciu dalej było to samo. 

Pisałem też o upsach przy wyłączaniu kompa lub reboocie - to prawdopodobnie też była wina reiser4. 

Tak więc - moja przygoda z reiserem w wersji 4 skończyła się, podejrzewam że na dłuuuugo.

----------

## fallow

moze zalozymy klub " ludzi zauroczonych wczesniejszymi snapshotami powracajacych do reisera 3 po przygodach z reiserem4 stable " - LZWSPDR3PPZR4S  :Wink:  ? tylko trzeba by krotsza nazwe przygotowac  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

ja zrobilem tak samo jak i Ty. z reiserem3 zdecydowanie mi lepiej.ale dalej nie moge odzalowac ze stable jest wolniejsza niz snapshoty...

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

fallow - szybka piłka, bo zabieram się za kompilację - wybrać staircase 8.0, 8.1 czy 8.2?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## galimedes

ok już jest na serwie i mozna pobierać http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fallow

 *raku wrote:*   

> fallow - szybka piłka, bo zabieram się za kompilację - wybrać staircase 8.0, 8.1 czy 8.2?  

 

imho 8.0 w vivid , 8.K w vv_e 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

ok, w ostatniej chwili przeczytałem, idzie 8.0  :Smile: )

kolejna wada reiser4 - dysk 80GB (80000MB), jedna partycja, 

*) reiser4: dostępne 74GB, 

*) reiserfs: dostępne 78GB

----------

## _troll_

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> ok już jest na serwie i mozna pobierać http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2
> 
> 

 

dzieki!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Pepek

Dobrze widziec, ze prace nad vivid-em nie umarly.  :Smile:  Co do mnie, to mam ostatnio malo czasu, wiec niewiele sie przydam, ale w tygodniu moze znajde chwilke, to trzeba by wreszcie omowic sprawe vivid for servers.

Co do reisera4, to mnie tez zrazil, ale trzeba poczekac na wersje 4.1, ktora jak wyjdzie, to ja chetnie potestuje, bo ponoc ma byc sporo ulepszona i przyspieszona od 4 oraz zawierac dwie dodatkowe funkcjonalnosci.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

